# Exit Clearance ECC-B



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

I went to the Philippine bureau of Immigration Website to check on the requirements for an ECC-B exit clearance, I do have an valid ACR I card and plan on returning after a three week stay in the US. I didn't really get much info, so I googled and found the most recent post of May 2018 and it said I just check in at the airport and pay the fee and will be good to go. Now, I've been in the Phils long enough to know that up to date information is hard to come by and the Bureau of Immigration rules change constantly and every time my wife and I have gone there the requirements are always different than what the website says and the forms on the website are no longer in use. Anyway, some expertise from someone here would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am on a 13a visa and just left the PIs for a quick US visit. The main part of the ECC-B is the return authorization. That keeps your 13a current while you are out of the country. 


I did mine at the local BI office because I wanted no delays at the airport, but they say you can get it at the airport. There was no picture required (tourist ECC asked for 5 pics?!). No fingerprints etc. Just a single page form, the fee, and a copy of your itinerary (they said that was optional but I brought it and they took it). 

It was super easy and fast. I probably could have done it at the airport. 

p500 Express Fee
p700 ECC fee
p250 Head tax
p1,400 RP fee (return authorization)
p30 Legal research fee


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you, so much.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have the 13a Visa or Permanent Resident ACR card and left way back in 2008, I had to pay something like $60 in pesos only, at the Airport and back then the Airport Tax booth and the PBI counter were in the same area the Tax booth wouldn't allow me to pay until I check with the PBI first and then I was allowed to pay the Airport Tax but it's been a long time for me so there shouldn't' be any slow ups at the Airport just make sure to bring pesos for both the ECC B clearance and the Airport Tax.
Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I am on a 13a visa and just left the PIs for a quick US visit. The main part of the ECC-B is the return authorization. That keeps your 13a current while you are out of the country.
> 
> 
> I did mine at the local BI office because I wanted no delays at the airport, but they say you can get it at the airport. There was no picture required (tourist ECC asked for 5 pics?!). No fingerprints etc. Just a single page form, the fee, and a copy of your itinerary (they said that was optional but I brought it and they took it).
> ...


Not many BI offices can do ECC-B. Check this list and check at your local office to be sure.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...2018_Oct/2018Oct09_DirectoryofTransaction.pdf

My local office Olongapo does not do them. It was quick and simple at Clark airport. I will be doing it again in about 10 days, on the way to Hong Kong.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Recently returned from a month out of the country. When I left this time and the last five times before I have always done it at the airport, never has been a problem. Do not line up in the normal Immigration line for departures. There is a separate line for I card holders that we have to use.

Ask where it is located when you enter the Immigration clearance area. As an added bonus the line is usually very small!!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

JShannon said:


> Recently returned from a month out of the country. When I left this time and the last five times before I have always done it at the airport, never has been a problem. Do not line up in the normal Immigration line for departures. There is a separate line for I card holders that we have to use.
> 
> Ask where it is located when you enter the Immigration clearance area. As an added bonus the line is usually very small!!


Good to know about the special line! I assume you were at NAIA?

At Clark I don't think they have a special line. The normal agent just directs you over to the little office on the left to pay the ECC-B, and then you return to the regular agent to finish up. Clark is much lower volume so probably no need for the special line yet.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> Good to know about the special line! I assume you were at NAIA?
> 
> At Clark I don't think they have a special line. The normal agent just directs you over to the little office on the left to pay the ECC-B, and then you return to the regular agent to finish up. Clark is much lower volume so probably no need for the special line yet.


Yes I was, went to the special line then they give you the priority line to finish up, pretty painless.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Yep easy pease at Manila just the death of a thousand cuts paying a lttle here and a little there...


----------

